# HCG test to rule out pregnancy



## katiemcgill (Feb 24, 2015)

We are trying to find a ICD-9 code  for when we send patients to get a blood HCG to rule out pregnancy prior to the administraion of DEPO provera, a contraceptive injection.  Can anyone help us?? Thank you!!!


----------



## GaPeach77 (Feb 24, 2015)

V72.41-Pregnancy exam or test negative result.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 5, 2015)

I would code V72.40-Pregnancy examination or test, pregnancy unconfirmed, because ''blood HCG to rule out pregnancy prior to the administraion of DEPO provera, a contraceptive injection'' this is not support for ''negative result''


----------



## Realizingadream (Apr 3, 2015)

Dear Balamurugan: WHY did I not think of that? Of course it would be the V72.40 not V72.41. You are a genius. Thank you.


----------

